# Well, This Is New. Touchpad On But Touch Screen Itself Not Working?



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I brought my Touchpad out of sleep mode last night and was unable to do anything that required the use of the touch screen. The volume, power, and menu buttons still worked, and the tablet itself was clearly on, but I was unable to really do anything since virtually everything requires a touch confirmation of some sort. Eventually I had to do a hard reset holding the power and menu buttons.

It seemed to be fine once it rebooted. But what would cause something like that?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I get that once in a while. Jusy hold power and the home hard key until. It reboolts


----------



## HarpingOn (Oct 21, 2011)

Every time that happens to me, I use the power button to sleep it, and again to wake it, then the touchscreen starts responding again.


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah. sometimes I just use sleep then wake it up like harpingon, but sometimes that does not help, so i hard reboot it by holding power+home for 'bout 10 seconds.


----------

